# Extra Stuff When You Foster?



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm definitely understand the point of vaccines, but I tend to err on the side of less is usually more. 

I was wondering what the general concensus was as far as giving your own dogs extra vaccines (if any) when you foster dogs? I always feel paranoid about Elsa catching something from a foster, especially if a dog is coming from a shelter.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I gave my cats additional vaccines for fostering, such as the feline leukemia vaccine. I used bordatella with my dogs before reading about the problems with the strains and having a foster dog with bordatella despite being vaccinated. I've been lucky and neither my dogs or cats have ever caught anything during fostering. Now I prefer titers.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I ask that the new foster be de-flea-ed and be de-wormed prior coming into my home and that's it. I don't do anything extra for my dogs.


----------

